# Nooby DIY



## Aliyah (8/6/16)

Hey vapefam

Was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm looking for the cheapest DIY store in CPT and that has good quality diy ingredients and recipes.


----------



## NaZa05 (8/6/16)

I don't think it's a physical store but Valley Vapours are located in Cape Town and they have recipes on their website as well.

Go check them out at http://www.valleyvapour.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nizaam (8/6/16)

I buy from vapour mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/6/16)

No stores that I know of. try https://www.blckvapour.co.za/ and http://www.valleyvapour.co.za/
http://www.valleyvapour.co.za/
overnight delivery usually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Vapebabe26 said:


> Hey vapefam
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm looking for the cheapest DIY store in CPT and that has good quality diy ingredients and recipes.


Cheapest is Blck Vapour widest selection is Valley Vapour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Skramrox (10/6/16)

OMG - there are ZERO physical stores/houses you can collect DIY vape ingredients in CT !!!

Looks like a gap in the market for someone in CT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aliyah (10/6/16)

Nizaam said:


> I buy from vapour mountain





Skramrox said:


> OMG - there are ZERO physical stores/houses you can collect DIY vape ingredients in CT !!!
> 
> Looks like a gap in the market for someone in CT


hahaha online store man lol I've checked most of them out!! Thank you for the help


----------



## Aliyah (10/6/16)

Any experts at DIY?????? PM me pleeeeeeez


----------



## Baardmeester (15/6/16)

Vapebabe26 said:


> Hey vapefam
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could help me out. I'm looking for the cheapest DIY store in CPT and that has good quality diy ingredients and recipes.



Not in Cape Town but really cheap try www.clyrolinx.co.za

"vape tool" is a nice app to use for your mix www.play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stasbar.vape_tool&hl=en

For recipes check www.e-liquid-recipes.com


----------



## Aliyah (15/6/16)

Thank you @Baardmeester


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

